# CIS turbo wabbit..Questions.



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

So I found a few threads already and did some research but I figured why not just make a thread instead of highjack one with my questions. Soo....

82 CIS B wabbit.

The plan is to use a ABA bottom end with a 8v head so we won't have the low comp motor. Only gonna boost till 12 I guess. 

For ignition, I guess an alternate source like an MSD will be used....

But I am wondering about a few things and I hope I can get some insight!

1) How much boost can a CIS sytem handle when tuned properly AND has a good ignition system ?

2) Is the stock fuel pump capable of running boost ?

3) Is the higher compression motor going to be a big concern ?

4) Are there any essential parts like forged pistons, or a metal head gasket, head studs etc. that I will need ?

5) Would this be easier then turboing a digi car..?

6) If my desired boost ammount is met, can I use pump gas ?

All input is appriciated :laugh:
Thanks!


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

i am in hte learning prosses also.
i am boosting a passat.
for the cis pump if it can handle boost.
i have come to learn that they are okay for up to 250 to 300 hp maybe.
they put out 110 psi of pressure.
so no worries there.
use a aba bottom end obd1 and stock internals are good for boost with oil squirters also.
pump gas usage. not sure on that. i guess it all comes down to your CR.
try and use a knock sensor on it.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

1) How much boost can a CIS sytem handle when tuned properly AND has a good ignition system ?
this is dependant on octane rating, compression ratio, intercooler. If you want a CIS turbo car you should start with the Volvo 240T CIS

2) Is the stock fuel pump capable of running boost ?
yes

3) Is the higher compression motor going to be a big concern ?
yes you are not going to run a 10:1 motor at 12 psi on pump gas, or at least I would not try it. Start at 6 PSI 


4) Are there any essential parts like forged pistons, or a metal head gasket, head studs etc. that I will need ?
nice to have but not reuuired

5) Would this be easier then turboing a digi car..?
its debatable


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

trust me, i know this kid, he needs forged pistons. he likes to mess around with things alot 

heres a Turbo Wabbit!










its just not a turbo CIS wabbit...


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

and dude, your car aint a 82, just letting you know. its an early 1980 car. i think i would know, as i owned that car for a long LONG time. the dash should be a dead give away, as they only came in 1980 and older cars.

1980 rabbit C
base model.
1.6 f.i.
GC trans
little under 60k miles..

all original.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

Its a mk1 rabbit and I doubt the variances are that much within 2 years that are gonna have drastic outcome if I try and turbo this beast.

Not anymore it doesn't  Its all torn up!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

just stating its a 1980 rabbit... they are way different from a 82 on the outside.. and i still think you should go with a cam, header, port, and intake and just drive it and dream about turbos. 

you are opening a magnum XXXXXL sized can of worms here by wanting a turbo.. and everyone has told you about it. they are not saying its hard just to make you not want to do it. they are telling you its hard and expensive because they have been there, and done that.

port the head, put a 268*- 276* cam in it, get a TT or Raceland header. (or stock dual outlet manifold) and some nice big exhaust. you can get an honest reliable 180 or so HP with basically stock injection.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Glegor said:


> port the head, put a 268*- 276* cam in it, get a TT or Raceland header. (or stock dual outlet manifold) and some nice big exhaust. you can get an honest reliable 180 or so HP with basically stock injection.


Not on planet earth you won't. The laws of physics state that a ported stock small valves, header, exhaust, cam and K&N Panel filter will get you MAYBE 100whp on a 1.6. 110whp if Stephen Hawking is in the room.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

its actually gonna be a aba with the 1.8 digi head. That weak 1.6 isnt worth dealing with...

Having injector fitting and dizzy fitting problems :sly:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

injectors would fit right in with the right head FWIW..

and the dizzy not fitting, there is a bushing, it makes it so easy even a retard could do it and say it was easy when they get it done.

or you could take a 1.8 dizzy and a 2.0 dizzy and make one like i did.

1.8 trigger wheel in a 2.0 setup.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

B4S said:


> Not on planet earth you won't. The laws of physics state that a ported stock small valves, header, exhaust, cam and K&N Panel filter will get you MAYBE 100whp on a 1.6. 110whp if Stephen Hawking is in the room.


ive heard of people getting almost 200 WHP out of a 1.8 engine, with a 1.8 head. and not all that much really done to the internals. so why is 180 out of the question with a 2.0? its a bigger engine, capable of more power? and ABAs had like 120 HP stock didnt they? it wouldnt take much to get 100 WHP out of one. 

so, you are telling me that a built n/a ABA only gains a FEW hp from all those mods? yea right. i doubt 110 whp is the limit of a ABA with a ported big valve counterflow head.

i dont get why this is so out of the question?

again: ABA, big valve hydro head.. not a crappy 1.6 with joke valves.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

There is ONE guy on the tex with a 178whp ABA, his name is MkIIrocc, and he's got THOUSANDS upon THOUSANDS into the motor. It is not streetable, it's a drag car. The money invested into it is staggering, and he'll be the first to tell you that it's not easy.

If you're lucky enough to hit 140whp on an ABA with all the bolt-ons, and a home-porting job, you might as well buy a lottery ticket...cause your day has come. 

The power numbers for each bolt-on don't add up cumulatively, there is no "+10 for cam, +10 for exhaust = +20hp" equation out there.

MkIIRoc's build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4310834-My-All-Motor-8v...Redux


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

B4S said:


> There is ONE guy on the tex with a 178whp ABA, his name is MkIIrocc, and he's got THOUSANDS upon THOUSANDS into the motor. It is not streetable, it's a drag car. The money invested into it is staggering, and he'll be the first to tell you that it's not easy.
> 
> If you're lucky enough to hit 140whp on an ABA with all the bolt-ons, and a home-porting job, you might as well buy a lottery ticket...cause your day has come.
> 
> ...


i love how people just think that they can expect XX horsepower from mods. a cam might give you 4% more power in stock form, but if you have a header, intake, and a fatter a/f mixture, it might give you 10% more power. its all about the supporting mods..


----------



## crazygearhead (May 13, 2009)

ok really you guys are talking in the 100 to 120 hp range and cant overcome your professional bickering !! do you have any idea how well built the vw motors are? i just have a jh 84 gti motor in my cabby with alot of time and creativity built in, a well chosen cam and i scare the **** out of people . i see so many people build up this and buy that and listen to what everyone else has done and follow there downfalls. pay attention to what works , use youre uncommon sense when your building , dont try to make 250 hp like the guy with the big mouth and muffler, just build a nice motor that will take a beating and run the way you want . try to use every bit you can ,tune the **** out of it, and race. Its amazing how many 120 hp cars smoke the guy with the bigmoney package and the attitude to match!


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

crazygearhead said:


> ok really you guys are talking in the 100 to 120 hp range and cant overcome your professional bickering !! do you have any idea how well built the vw motors are? i just have a jh 84 gti motor in my cabby with alot of time and creativity built in, a well chosen cam and i scare the **** out of people . i see so many people build up this and buy that and listen to what everyone else has done and follow there downfalls. pay attention to what works , use youre uncommon sense when your building , dont try to make 250 hp like the guy with the big mouth and muffler, just build a nice motor that will take a beating and run the way you want . try to use every bit you can ,tune the **** out of it, and race. Its amazing how many 120 hp cars smoke the guy with the bigmoney package and the attitude to match!


 
120 hp from my rabbit would surprise the S#!T out of me.. it still smokes hondas and nissans that cost 10x as much tho.. 

my rabbit has one of those engines that you can beat on, and beat on, and then give it a little love every once in a while, and beat on it some more.. lol. 

i love it when people come up to me later, after having seen my car go, "holy crap, i didnt know a diesel could get up and go like that!"


----------

